# Burritos!



## zippy12 (Jun 2, 2021)

the top ones were for burritos














no copy cats please!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 2, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> View attachment 498549
> 
> the top ones were for burritos
> 
> ...


Where did you get that silver serving plate?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 2, 2021)

Not bad.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 2, 2021)

Definitely a keeper, I mean an eater!  Looks delicious!
John


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 2, 2021)

*

 yankee2bbq
 - thanks


 Wurstmeister
 thanks*


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Pair this with some strawberry beans and you got yourself a meal.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 2, 2021)

Looks good Zip.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 2, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 2, 2021)

*

 pineywoods
 - thanks



 pc farmer
 - thanks*


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 2, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> View attachment 498549
> 
> the top ones were for burritos
> 
> ...


Char on  the chicken looks great but  no copy cats? You invented  chicken burritos?


Central PA Cowboy said:


> Pair this with some strawberry beans and you got yourself a meal.


 Tongue in cheek but had to take a shot so you weren’t left out huh?


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 2, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Char on  the chicken looks great but  no copy cats? You invented  chicken burritos?
> Tongue in cheek but had to take a shot so you weren’t left out huh?


What the What 

 bmudd14474


 pc farmer


 pineywoods


 chef jimmyj


why?


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2021)

I'd be all over these! Big like!


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 2, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> What the What
> 
> bmudd14474
> 
> ...


Like I said Zip , char on the chicken looks great. Burritos look great. Just trying to figure out the “ no copy cats” you posted at the end. I think we all learn from other peoples cooks here and then copy / modify to our tastes. It’s one of the great things about everyone posting good food.


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 2, 2021)

*

 disco
 thanks



 jcam222
 - dig your grave *


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 2, 2021)

looks great, pop tarts sound good too, especially strawberry.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 2, 2021)

Some people take things to heart 
Z
 zippy12


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 2, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Some people take things to heart
> Z
> zippy12


I know


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 2, 2021)

thanks for posting it is appreciated


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2021)

The Chicken Burritos look good. Nice color on the thighs. Let's play nice gentlemen. No Shots were fired here.☺...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 3, 2021)

That chicken looks awesome.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 3, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> You told me my breakfast post was a joke. That was mean homie. I took that to heart.


Derek you posted that breakfast post to make fun of another forum members eggs Benedicts thread. Gotta put everything in to context. To be honest if all of us can't get along and make the forum a positive environment then we should all just abstain from commenting on each other's threads for the greater good. It's obvious some don't like others. No point in continuing the shenanigans


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 3, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Derek you posted that breakfast post to make fun of another forum members eggs Benedicts thread. Gotta put everything in to context. To be honest if all of us can't get along and make the forum a positive environment then we should all just obstain from commenting on each other's threads for the greater good. It's obvious some don't like others. No point in continuing the shenanigans



Great points. And I agree completely. I actually didn’t make fun of anyone with my post. I think one member thought I did and ripped into me.

I’m here to have fun and learn. If I am taken too seriously, I apologize. You’re right that it should be a positive experience for everyone involved.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 3, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Great points. And I agree completely. I actually didn’t make fun of anyone with my post. I think one member thought I did and ripped into me.
> 
> I’m here to have fun and learn. If I am taken too seriously, I apologize. You’re right that it should be a positive experience for everyone involved.


Then we should quit all the negative comments on people's threads and that should include veiled jabs at folks. It will make this a better forum


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 3, 2021)

i am still very much interested in if anyone has made nectarine BBQ stuff; i mean we know already apples work, and peaches work..

watermelon, too,  as good as it is with chile salt or Tajin, or vinegar hot sauces


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 3, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> i am still very much interested in if anyone has made nectarine BBQ stuff; i mean we know already apples work, and peaches work..
> 
> watermelon, too,  as good as it is with chile salt or Tajin, or vinegar hot sauces


That does sound interesting Ham. Keep us posted. Appreciate your post.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 3, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> That does sound interesting Ham. Keep us posted. Appreciate your post.


i was gonna try to make it real funny but didnt want ppl to think i was sarcastic i am all about experimentation

unfortunately nectarines jumped from 1.50/lb last wk to 3$ now so that is on the backburner.  i did get another watermelon that i will try my best not to eat as is (i really like watermelon)

theres a filipeno food truck here that for a long time served a vinegary crab ceviche with red and green onions and thai chiles over watermelon slices/"chips".  i did google it and found it has been done (and a million more recipes with it)




__





						CIAProChef.com Watermelon Baked Beans with Watermelon BBQ Sauce
					






					www.ciaprochef.com


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 3, 2021)

Yeah I’m a watermelon fan too. Not in a burrito though lol


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 3, 2021)

Enough is enough I also belong to a group it's called the staff of SMF and we as a group are sick and tired of the bickering. 
It seems to go both ways between a couple groups and I and others have seen both groups start it.
My group says "If you have nothing nice to say then say nothing"
Consider this a warning to all who violate the above I don't care who you are, what friends you have, or anything else if you start the bickering or post crap in someone's thread you will be getting a vacation from SMF and if it continues to happen your vacations will get longer until you  just stay on vacation forever.


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 7, 2021)

Z
 zippy12
 thanks for the like


----------

